# Tall tale of a tail!?!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Aha!

Have I got your attention? Well, on today's run of a fun feature, we're talking tails and how they can be faulty!
(hahah, ok, this could go anywhere right... especially since we're talking about tales of my male's (Whistler's) tail...)

So I went to see my breeder as to get him evaluated as for showmanship (to see how he would stack up as a show dog).

Well, to my surprise according to her, he was almost perfect except his tail. She loved his head, shoulders and stance however the very last third of his tail shoots up in a curl or ''C'' fashion which is a fault for a show pup. She said that this is good for a field line but not for show. I told her my story that I caught his tail underneath our appartment door when he was about 4 months old and I thought we had caused this kink in his tail. but he does carry it vertically from the middle third... She laughed and said it was more of a genetic trait...

Here where we live, it is illegal to dock tails therefore all her pups tails are the full length.

Still love the pup even though he might have a faulty tail...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are the pics


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

That might be a really nice tail set if the last 3rd was removed.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DOC THERE ALL GREAT PICS TO ME 

KEEP IT UP ;D

I MEAN DA PICS LOL

I KEPT IT UP A TAD TOO LONG :  ;D

BUT WERE ALL SMILING MILES 

HE IS THE DOC' 

HOLIDAY 

YOU BE MY HUCKLEBERRY? ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I like the tale just the way it is ... Great pictures of he's tail.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

AT, Nelly's curls to a C as well despite coming from all show lines. She is the least showiest (that's the technical term!) vizsla I have ever met :

Sometimes she does carry it vertically or down the way in a backward S shape. Most of the time we can't tell because it's wiggling so much ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I read somewhere that the curve in a Vizsla's tail is a show fault called Gay tail...Darcy's tail curves a bit at the end and she is docked the customary one third removed..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of Darcy a few weeks ago  you can just about see the slight bend in her tail :-*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Looks like a bend to me, that photo is not very good,but it definitely bends like a bendy thing... ;D ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe they'Re subliminally telling that they're "C"ool!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I have read before that you can help a timid dog to feel more confident by raising their tail rather than it being tucked, maybe that means I shouldn't try to straighten Nelly's tail, wouldn't want to make her any less cool! 8)


----------

